# Inside Derelict NightClub and Petrol Station - Brentwood - Essex



## daviddabs (Apr 6, 2009)

Inside shots from Derelict NightClub and Petrol Station - Brentwood - Essex - apparantly called Elliotts.


----------



## daviddabs (Apr 14, 2009)

I guess no one likes these?


----------



## Toby-1-kenobi (Apr 14, 2009)

Actually mate, very nice, but I've only just joined so...


----------



## sheep21 (Apr 14, 2009)

nice looking pics mate, good job making a wreck like that look good


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow! what a mess the chavs have made it !! 

Interesting report though David


----------



## TheLondoners (Apr 14, 2009)

daviddabs said:


> I guess no one likes these?



A very interesting remark.
Do you upload the pics and construct location reports because you want people to like them and what you do, or to document the location for all time to show that it was there and will never be forgotten? (just curious)
Nice pics by the way.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 15, 2009)

Superb photos, David. Enjoyed seeing the contrast between the colour and b&w treatment of the same pic.
Some interesting details inside too.  



TheLondoners said:


> Do you upload the pics and construct location reports because you want people to like them and what you do, or to document the location for all time to show that it was there and will never be forgotten? (just curious)



That's a very interesting question, TL, and one that I've sometimes asked myself.
Isn't it a bit of both? We do the explore, photography, research and write-up because of the above...and because we enjoy it. But, surely it's also human nature to want a bit of appreciation for the work that's gone into something, or at least some feedback. Being online, we don't know what people's reactions are to a report because we can't see their expressions, so having (and giving) a reply is basically the only way we can interact. That's my take on it, anyway! 

Sorry to hi-jack your thread, David. I thought it was an interesting point that The Londoners made.


----------



## Keep out! (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like a club I used to go to after the club closes! LOL

Post what you like mate, some will like it some won't that's the way it goes.

Personally I liked.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 16, 2009)

I thougt it was bloody excellent myself, well done!


----------



## james.s (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome! You would think that grafiiti would work best in colour, but I guess this proves me wrong I suppose...
Nice work!


----------



## doras exploras (Apr 23, 2009)

i have to say david has a point, i mean we look at these locations for ourselves, because what we find beautiful or interesting, others might not...but when u do post something its nice to see that people appriciate what you've done, whether or not they like/dislike it.

sometimes you just want it to be noticed 

brilliant pictures though mate really interesting stuff, the fact that it isnt a typical derelict building.


----------



## sheep21 (Apr 24, 2009)

TheLondoners said:


> A very interesting remark.
> Do you upload the pics and construct location reports because you want people to like them and what you do, or to document the location for all time to show that it was there and will never be forgotten? (just curious)
> Nice pics by the way.



[Pedantic Mode] This website wont be hear for all time...[/Pedantic Mode]


----------



## Random (May 5, 2009)

Ha! What a stinky place. Love it


----------



## alexandracameron (May 11, 2009)

*Hi*

Where exactly is this, love to go to it for a model shoot, never been to brentwood so if you have a more acurate location that would be awesome. 

Hope you can let me know.

x


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

alexandracameron said:


> Where exactly is this, love to go to it for a model shoot, never been to brentwood so if you have a more acurate location that would be awesome.
> 
> Hope you can let me know.
> 
> x



Haven't a clue, but welcome to the forum 

I am sure someone will tell you


----------



## Creepycrawling (May 17, 2009)

Checked this club out a little while ago pretty sweet shame i didnt have a camera on me :-( Nice pics!


----------



## charliereynolds (May 17, 2009)

sheep21 said:


> [Pedantic Mode] This website wont be hear for all time...[/Pedantic Mode]



[pedantic mode] "hear"? [/pedantic mode]

wicked pics i thought, bravo


----------

